
Show HN: Bizarre retro web browser built with web components - populacesoho
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/retro-browso/lifdagkckljnbmmocldpabhlbokilhkp
======
populacesoho
Source : [https://github.com/dosaygo/retro-
browser](https://github.com/dosaygo/retro-browser)

~~~
populacesoho
Removed repo because I chose.

